

Who gets rich from a Groupon IPO?  - gabaix
http://public.tableausoftware.com/views/groupon/GrouponRich?:embed=yes&:toolbar=yes&:tabs=no

======
asgdaswegfd
Only goes up to $25 billion... The I.P.O. probably will go even higher than
that. $30 billion?

